# Got to do gopd solar test



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The electric went out from early afternoon till 10 next morning. At one time this was a common thing but not so much now days.
Anyways I flipped some switches switched over to my 1500 watt inverter and all was good. I have a window air conditioner
that's 8,000 BTU and I ran it well into the night. watched TV took a hot shower. 

The on-demand propane water heater worked great. I have 1700 watts of panels and before the sun went down they kept up 
with the air really well no drop in the battery voltage until dark 
I was pleased with the result. 

A good shake down run and nothing failed. I'm a happy camper.


----------

